# Minikin V2 wont stay on



## Jono90 (22/3/17)

Hi all.

I Recently purchased my 3rd Minikin V2 and not suddenly my first minikin v2 wont stay on and sometimes wont even turn on and it even seems to just loop the logo endlessly.
I have to remove the batteries and reinsert them to get it to start and sometimes multiple times.

I have updated to the latest firmware with no improvement.
opened it up to see if its juice but its completely dry.

it seems like its end has come unfortunately.

Has anybody else had this issue?

would of never have bought a 3rd one if this happened sooner.


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Jono90 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I Recently purchased my 3rd Minikin V2 and not suddenly my first minikin v2 wont stay on and sometimes wont even turn on and it even seems to just loop the logo endlessly.
> I have to remove the batteries and reinsert them to get it to start and sometimes multiple times.
> ...



Good luck. After a Tornado Hero dumped on my V2 Raw, it started reading imbalanced battery, opened and cleaned it out, damaged the wire and battery on left read flat. Resoldered the signal wire and since then, My V2 developed wireless charging,


Thats all good, but there is no pass through, so NOW i cant vape the thing intermittently. Was right as rain all weekend until this morning, started wirelessly charging again.


----------



## Jono90 (22/3/17)

@boxerulez 
wow man i think we got 2 of the same units! they should be buddies together. lol 
how did you clean it out?


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Elektrokleen

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90 (22/3/17)

it really amazes me as my orginal rx200 has been dropped,had tanks of juice dumped many times and still hasnt missed a step.


----------



## Jono90 (22/3/17)

where can i get that?


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Jono90 said:


> where can i get that?


midas



It did not solve my problem as you can see thought.

Today the V2 is in pieces sleeping in the sunny kitchen window sill for the day to try and bake any more moisture out of it.


----------



## Jono90 (22/3/17)

well mine is also baking in the sun. hopefully it will help. 
makes one wonder what is a truly durable mod, Maybe HE?


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

Jono90 said:


> well mine is also baking in the sun. hopefully it will help.
> makes one wonder what is a truly durable mod, Maybe HE?


Doubt it. I have the Fillet Box inbound. Will revert on that.... hopefully a bit better, as it has the same chip as my hha ares that never game me a days doodoo.


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Jono90 said:


> well mine is also baking in the sun. hopefully it will help.
> makes one wonder what is a truly durable mod, Maybe HE?



@Johno90

My durability winners from the gear I've had

My Reos have been in daily use since May 2014, not one beat skipped and still going strong.
Sigelei 100 plus - for about 2 years - not a single sausage of a problem
MVP2 - both going for about 2.5 years - almost daily use with me for about a year and now with HRH for about 15 months. Also not a single beat missed. Still perfect. Have been dropped many times.
Honourable mentions for the iStick50 and istick20 - got them both when they came out. Prob about 2 years now. And both see daily use too. They have both had juice spilt all over them. Ok they live in skins but I don't molly coddle them too much. iStick50 has served me so well I am sad they are now scarce. Got me through VapeCon2016 and so much. 

These 5 have served me exceptionally well on the mod durability front.


----------



## Jono90 (23/3/17)

@Silver 

my RX200 was my second mod and it has seen alot of abuse. including being dropped and having tanks and tanks of liquid on it also lots of very low ohm build at high watts. i guess it comes down to luck of the draw. my other 2 minikins are fine.
the weird thing is the screen of the one that broke was slightly loose. so i guess thats potentially a point of entry for juice. 
i took it to a friend who does custom pcbs and he told me the board is shot. so i gave up and put it in the bin. A sad sad day. 
I been looking at the sx mini g class seems rock solid and all my YIHI devices/chips are rock solid. 
havent found it locally?


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Jono90 said:


> @Silver
> 
> my RX200 was my second mod and it has seen alot of abuse. including being dropped and having tanks and tanks of liquid on it also lots of very low ohm build at high watts. i guess it comes down to luck of the draw. my other 2 minikins are fine.
> the weird thing is the screen of the one that broke was slightly loose. so i guess thats potentially a point of entry for juice.
> ...



Ah yes, the SX Mini range. I have never had one but several folk that have had them seem to like them for their durability! But it is more expensive. I suppose its just built better.

I hear you on luck of the draw and do tend to agree with you. And the problem is that new mods are coming out so fast that one cant easily buy the ones that have stood the test of time. So it is a bit of a lucky draw I suppose.


----------

